# COmputer in the garage?



## imported_dakuda (Apr 20, 2009)

I live in the midwest, so we have seasons.  It can get as cold as -40 wind chills and as warm as 105.  

I am thinking that I want to have a computer in my garage, for reference.  Something that I can put electronic manuals on and look up things on the internet, as needed.

Does anyone have any experience on how this will work in my wonderful extreme temperatures?


----------



## Waterwelldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Being from Tx, I cant say anything about that cold temp. That's just to cold to talk about.  lol 

The heat is another thing. 
 The computers fan will run all summer, if you leave it on. I don't leave mine on in my shop, except when I am in there.
 Other than that I haven't found it to cause any other problems. 

It is handy to have one in there.


Travis


----------



## wellcareclinic (May 26, 2009)

Hello...
          You can put computer anywhere because it looks nice every place. And it also depends on which type of work you are going to take from it...


----------



## rando cammando (May 26, 2009)

The cold would be the biggest for me and air movement around the cpu   I would try to find a place close the garage inside of the house were its consistant temp and go wirelss with a keyboard mouse for easy moving  or maybe a cabinet or something


----------



## timanderson (Jun 2, 2009)

Hello...
i can put computer in my garage because it looks nice every place. And it also depends on which type of work..


----------



## Animal (Jun 7, 2009)

Or, get a wireless set up with a laptop you can tote around where you want. 

I used to just run back to the house and print the picture or directions.


----------



## keithff15 (Aug 4, 2009)

wherever you put it you need to be careful so that it won't get damaged by creatures and that a lot of dust doesn't go in, else you will have to face serious problems


----------



## richermartyn (Aug 25, 2009)

You should bought Laptop.
It will be more hot then computer. Then there is no need to made any extra things for temperature.


----------



## hatfield44 (Dec 3, 2009)

I got one in my garage for info, and as a jukebox.  You gotta make sure you don't let it get to dirty internally though.


----------



## imported_MRB (Dec 22, 2009)

In my garage I wired (2) RJ45 jacks into the home lan. So far I've only used the lap top out there as I dont want to run the risk of trashing out a perminately placed PC with excessive dust, dirt, metal shavings, water, etc... The lap top comes back into the house when I done out there.


----------



## can-am-dan (Dec 26, 2009)

i have a wireless setup ...so i just bring my laptop with me in the **dog house**   anytime i need to look up some shcematic's on how to take apart something ....then bring it back in the house when i'm finished in the garage


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Jan 7, 2010)

I got a computer in the garage but not a desktop computer. I just don't think that it's worth a bucks to just put a desktop in there. The most advisable setup to use is a laptop and a wireless router..  That works best for me not just in the garage but all around the house.


----------



## anon (Jan 15, 2010)

Keep this in mind about these so-called "extreme" temperatures.

A) Wind chill doesn't exist inside a garage (and even if it did, it is a measure of how temp+wind affects human skin, which most computers don't have!)

B) Computers will work just fine in any temperature that a human can live through.

C) As mentioned before, dust/dirt/critters are your bigger concern.


----------



## RUNACQH (Jan 17, 2010)

MRB said:


> In my garage I wired (2) RJ45 jacks into the home lan. So far I've only used the lap top out there as I dont want to run the risk of trashing out a perminately placed PC with excessive dust, dirt, metal shavings, water, etc... The lap top comes back into the house when I done out there.


Yep, what he said...
I take my laptop out when I know I'm going to be awhile. It's nice to check e-mail or google a part to get a number , etc.. back in the house when I'm done.
My wireless covers my house well into the garage area.


----------



## Admin (Jan 26, 2010)

Mine too. I have to keep mine locked though or the neighborhood jumps on it and it kills my speed.


----------



## mustanggarage (May 9, 2010)

I have a computer in the garage.  computers are so temporary.  I use one for a couple years and it needs upgraded or replaced.  I bought one about 8 years ago it was a top of the line computer when I bought it, now it is not much good for anything but internet.  what do you do with them then,  I put mine in my garage.  put a wireless range expander in the window so my house's wireless network will reach, and voila I have a nice place to sit and look at garage sites and search for stuff I don;t really need and the wife doesn't come out there.  It is about 40 yards from the house and it gets really dark out there at night since we live outside town.  anyway here is a couple pics of my setup.










the cold is great for the computer itself.  the only issue is the LCD monitor.  I recommend you keep it on all the time with a screen saver going to keep the screen warm.  also obviously as stated above it is best to keep it in a place that will have less dust.  a dust filter like your furnace filter might be a good idea to help keep dust down inside.  I will have to see if I can make that work on mine.


----------



## RUNACQH (May 9, 2010)

Yep, Alienware computer, top of the line back in the day, Dell bought them out a copuple of years ago. Still a good puter.. Looks good in the garage.


----------



## mustanggarage (May 9, 2010)

I still like alienware computers in fact I just ordered a new laptop last week from them should be here on the 23rd,


----------



## thomask (Jun 26, 2010)

MUSTANG GARAGE:

You have a great idea on how to recycle an old computer.

Most garage shop use is only for reference from the internet and those old systems would work good just for that purpose.  You don't need word, excel, power point, etc. GREAT IDEA


----------



## makerdevin (Jan 3, 2011)

My suggestion is to keep your computer in the house when it is summer time, you'll have no problem getting him out of the garage and connect. In winter, let Garge warm up a bit so it sitck there, but back in when finished. You could just add yourself as a new administrator in users, however the best option is probably to format the machine and re-install OS X from fresh as it's now your machine rather than having it customised to their preferences.


----------



## siddle (May 10, 2011)

I have a compuer networked to the garage as well as a print server to print Pelican diagrams on. The laptop goes out on the patio with a nice grilled steak and anorandack chairs for a relaxing surfing session after work.


----------

